# My beta ate my zebra danio =(



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

My betta ate my zebra danios!! I never thought they would eat other fishes!! it makes me so made that i'm thinkin of feeding it to my Pirahna!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

some bettas are really aggressive and will happily eat tetras, guppies and danios and other small fish, some will also kill other simelar sized fish like gouramys.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah i had a male that killed a bala shark


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

They can be agressive, though are also a major target for other fish, be careful when selecting tank mates


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah betas can be really mean....


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

When I added a beta to my community tank, the first thing it did was swim down to the middle portion of the tank and start inhaling neon tetras.

Bettas have a surprising ability to eat relatively large food items.


----------



## MexicanRacoon (Jul 20, 2004)

that's awesome. no way should you sentence him to the piranha tank for that.

i got some danios, they're great and all, really active. If the betta took em down, he must be pretty swift. i'd say you got yourself a fit specimen. so what if he's a sociopath, danios are less than a buck each.

i say nice fish. don't throw him in with the heavyweights yet. he hasn't even fought in his own weight class yet.









i might throw a neon in my little betta tank now.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

mine ate my glass catfishes and left skeletons in my tank right in the front of the tank


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

fung88 said:


> My betta ate my zebra danios!! I never thought they would eat other fishes!! it makes me so made that i'm thinkin of feeding it to my Pirahna!
> [snapback]923265[/snapback]​


LOL!







Bettas are mean mofo's to fish that are smaller than they are.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

hey mabn what you guys really have top try is betta fighting my uncle went to china and said they put bets on bettas there so i tried it and i have to admit it is pretty cool just make sure they are both males


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

betta's aren't the pussies they got the rep to be.

mine tore the eyes out and ripped chunks out of a 3-4" pleco. poor thing didn't have a chance.


----------

